# Improved cylinder for skeet?



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I got a new shotgun for my birthday (a semi auto). It came with IC, Mod, and Full chokes. I tried a little trap shooting, and did well enough to have fun (20/25). Now I am thinking that I want to try shooting some skeet. I will just be shooting for fun and to practice for hunting. At this point, I have no plans to compete. Will Improved Cylinder work for skeet? I'd rather not buy another choke if I don't need to.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Do a test pattern at about the same distance of the skeet. 

Each (improved cylinder) will have a different pattern density.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, it will work fine, but you handicap yourself a slight bit. A skeet choke is generally used for skeet.

Skeet - 0.005" constriction, ideal under 25 yards
Improved Cylinder - 0.010" constriction, ideal from 20-30 yards


----------

